# Hedgehog Souvenirs



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I'm on vacation in Minnesota right now and I _may_ have gone a little overboard buying hedgehog paraphernalia. In my defense some of it is a thank you gift to a friend of mine who is hedgehog sitting Phinneus right now. Still, you know it's bad when you start striking up conversations with shopkeepers about your hedgie, and then pull out the camera to show off photos...


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

EryBee said:


> Still, you know it's bad when you start striking up conversations with shopkeepers about your hedgie, and then pull out the camera to show off photos...


 :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hehe, cute! Where did you get the little tiny ones?


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

i have the stuffed ones! are the tiny ones erasers?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Cute hedgies.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

The tiniest ones are actually chocolates in a foil wrapper. I got the little stuffed ones at a toy store, and they are called Ganley and made by Gund.


----------



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

Where did you find these in Minnesota? I'm located in the twin cities!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I have the little tan colored one! It's so soft.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I know! I just like to hold the little ones in the palm of my hand because they are so soft and fluffy  


> Where did you find these in Minnesota? I'm located in the twin cities!


I was in Duluth. I have some family there so we go up several times a year to visit.


----------

